# Using a tri specific saddle for my road bike... good idea or not?



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

So far I like it. I race & ride hard, with not much climbing (ie, no climbing lol) where I am from. This new saddle of mine (Fizik Arione Tri 2) I got for next to nothing price-wise and brand new after being told it was a quality saddle. After riding for a week with it, I like it a lot.

Drawbacks to a roadie using a tri specific saddle? Anybody else ride something like this? Recommendations?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey if it feels good to you, use it. The only good saddle is a comfy saddle.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I switched to a TT specific saddle. The Cervelo Selle Italia TT Special that was OEM on their P3 and P2 TT bike models (similar to Selle Italia SLR T1). It was very similiar to my Selle Italia flite but I can sit on the point all day and keep pedaling. I found it on craigslist from a lady who bought a new tt bike and liked her old saddle better. $25 Bonus for me. No drawbacks. If anything it's a total plus because I can get in to tt mode and stay there longer.  It has more padding on the nose. Other than that its the same shape as the Flite. What ever works and keeps you coming back for more.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The only real downside to using tri stuff on a road bike is the ridicule and humiliation you'll suffer when it's found out by your roadie buddies.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Personally, because I pedal with my knees in really tight, I'd be concerned the big nose would make me open my legs further than what's natural. I've never actually tried one to verify that would be an issue.
Regardless, if it doesn't force you to change your natural stroke or bike position in a way you don't want to there is no reason not to use one on a road bike.

I've seen a handful of guys using a TT saddle on a road bike. If it works for you definitely use it.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

HAHA , that's why I strive to be faster than them,  If you saw my saddle you probably wouldn't even give it a second thought. Now I'm going to be all worried all winter. lol


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

looigi said:


> The only real downside to using tri stuff on a road bike is the ridicule and humiliation you'll suffer when it's found out by your roadie buddies.


He should be ok unless he wears a pointy hat too for the Saturday morning 15mph shop ride.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

HAHA , don't forget the skin suit. Actually, please forget the skin suit. I shudder at the image.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The only downside I can see is using a tri saddle as a band-aid to fix other issues (namely perennial pressure & numbness.) You see a lot of tri-geeks running really weird saddle positions sometimes to make up for some seriously poor bike fitament. I think some newbie roadies are guilty of the same kind of behavior.


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I'm not a tri geek in the slightest, lol, roadie all the way for the past fiveish years. My group rides just got out of the winter riding, now the intensity has been on for the past couple of weeks, and I've felt great so far. Although... I rode my first long ride of 122km/76mi with the new saddle & did experience a bit of numbness, but it was the first/only time thus far... my situation is very similar to yours evs.


----------

